# carrier toilet woes



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I went to install a retrofit ADA wall hung toilet at a power plant and was unpleasantly surprised to see that the nipple was flush with the finished wall. The previous toilet was sealed with a wax ring, it didn't leak, but it was the source of a on again-off again sewer smell. I like the felt carrier gaskets, but couldn't get it to seal. The tool crib there had a bunch of* Zurn Neo-seals*, so I glued two together and then ran it through a band saw, slicing off half the thickness of one of the Neo-seals. I installed it, presto-chango! No leaky leaky. Necessity can make you awful inventive.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

jjbex said:


> I went to install a retrofit ADA wall hung toilet at a power plant and was unpleasantly surprised to see that the nipple was flush with the finished wall. The previous toilet was sealed with a wax ring, it didn't leak, but it was the source of a on again-off again sewer smell. I like the felt carrier gaskets, but couldn't get it to seal. The tool crib there had a bunch of* Zurn Neo-seals*, so I glued two together and then ran it through a band saw, slicing off half the thickness of one of the Neo-seals. I installed it, presto-chango! No leaky leaky. Necessity can make you awful inventive.


 We had to do the same thing at our local arena. Only we didn't have to cut them. :yes:


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

jjbex said:


> I went to install a retrofit ADA wall hung toilet at a power plant and was unpleasantly surprised to see that the nipple was flush with the finished wall. The previous toilet was sealed with a wax ring, it didn't leak, but it was the source of a on again-off again sewer smell. I like the felt carrier gaskets, but couldn't get it to seal. The tool crib there had a bunch of* Zurn Neo-seals*, so I glued two together and then ran it through a band saw, slicing off half the thickness of one of the Neo-seals. I installed it, presto-chango! No leaky leaky. Necessity can make you awful inventive.


 You turned into a modern day Mcgyver. Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't the carrier spud thread in and out with 1/2" - 3/4" adjustment? The majority that I've set did adj. for finished wall variances.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

When I did alot of commercial repair we would cut them out of sheet closed cell rubber. We bought it in 3x4 sheets of different thickness and made punch's out of copper pipe with the end sized for the outside and inside. They sold some kinda black contact cement to bond the stuff together but we ended up using it to bond our cut gasket to the cast iron hanger and painted the mating surface on the bowl with it.
They never leaked and we renovated two bathrooms that had about 20 toilets each at the malls and maintained them for about 12 years...never a problem. Sounds like your did about the same...good job.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

could you have changed the nipple?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have to confess, Ron, aka Sewerratz, gave me the idea to glue two together, but when I tried to install it, it was too much. Since it was for the mechanical maintenance shop, there was a band saw right there, I used two pieces of 4x4 to hold the gasket steady and slice it. The set up was a steel nipple screwed into the carrier, with a coupling screwed onto that. This was all rusted together, so there was no adjustment. Plus, the masons had thoughtfully dumped leftover mortar around the carrier, nipple, and rods. So there was no fixing this without it turning into a much bigger job than they were wanting.


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

jjbex said:


> I have to confess, Ron, aka Sewerratz, gave me the idea to glue two together, but when I tried to install it, it was too much. Since it was for the mechanical maintenance shop, there was a band saw right there, I used two pieces of 4x4 to hold the gasket steady and slice it. The set up was a steel nipple screwed into the carrier, with a coupling screwed onto that. This was all rusted together, so there was no adjustment. Plus, the masons had thoughtfully dumped leftover mortar around the carrier, nipple, and rods. So there was no fixing this without it turning into a much bigger job than they were wanting.


 Completely Understood.


----------

